# Anyone else bummed that it's fall?



## corazon (Sep 16, 2006)

It's been cold here the last few days and I think summer is over.  I usually look forward to the next season but not this time around.  We had a late start on summer, it didn't really dry up and warm up until mid July but now it's already over.  Kinda bummed out about it.  I'm just not ready for the weather to be gray and rainy again.  Anyone else?


----------



## Michelemarie (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't min the fall so much as I do the early darkness. Having a toddler, we need outside time - now we are gonna be inside exclusively before long, that is what I don't like - but I do like the cool (not cold) weather and the color of the leaves.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Not me! Fall is my favorite season.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 16, 2006)

*reply*

Summer seems to have returned, here. I am in Munich, Germany. I sat at an outdoor cafe, today in 25 C
I dont think i will mind when the weather gets cold. Christmas and cozy days comming!!!!!!!!!!
Mel


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2006)

We had a short and raqiny Summer.  Whiel I like Fall, if we had some more Summer weather, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry, cora, Im with Mel! - this is my fave time of year: warm during the day and cool at night.  I figured out this year that super-hot-and-humid does not agree with me one bit.


----------



## corazon (Sep 16, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I don't min the fall so much as I do the early darkness. Having a toddler, we need outside time - now we are gonna be inside exclusively before long, that is what I don't like - but I do like the cool (not cold) weather and the color of the leaves.


I hear that!


----------



## bright (Sep 16, 2006)

Fall is my favorite season!  If you'd like I'll trade locations with you - we don't really get seasons down here.


----------



## saharris (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the fall weather.  the crispness in the air sure beats the humidity where I live.


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 16, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> It's been cold here the last few days and I think summer is over.  I usually look forward to the next season but not this time around.  We had a late start on summer, it didn't really dry up and warm up until mid July but now it's already over.  Kinda bummed out about it.  I'm just not ready for the weather to be gray and rainy again.  Anyone else?



Here in Southern California we have until the end of October before it cools off.  Today it is in the 80's and I have all my windows closed.  I wish we had a Fall like most states with the beautiful colors across the countryside and in the trees.  Our trees do turn orange and yellow but not like the East Coast.


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm half and half. I miss my kiddos who are back in school, and I am NOT best pleased with the rain and cold temperatures we are having. But I do like the fall the best too. I like the warm days and the cold nights, I like being able to get a fire going in the fireplace and making chili and that kind of stuff again. I've been a complete baking fool this week since the weather has been icky. Ken is already complaining that I am trying to make him fat!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 16, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Not me! Fall is my favorite season.


 Me, too!  I love the crisp weather, the fall foods, clothes, apples, football, used to love the smell of the leaves burning, but thats against the law now!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2006)

I love Autumn; my favourite season.  The trees are really turning now and we have Christmas and Hogmanay to look forward to in the depths of winter.  Wonderful!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 16, 2006)

I would love to live where there is Spring, Fall and a little bit of winter at Christmas time.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

JoAnn, please tell me you are kidding. I grew up in Illinois and we certainly had all the seasons. what part of the great state of Iowa are you living in?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 16, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> JoAnn, please tell me you are kidding. I grew up in Illinois and we certainly had all the seasons. what part of the great state of Iowa are you living in?


 
Oh yes, we have all of the seasons here in Iowa. What I was saying is, I wish I could live somewhere were it didn't get hot. I have no sweat glands and summer is very hard on me.


----------



## corazon (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I like the fall too but I'm just not ready for it yet.


----------



## licia (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the fall weather. We are still in the 70's at night and high 80's in the daytime - one day last week 90's.  I love less humidity also.  We probably won't have any cold weather til the middle of November.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2006)

Definitely.  While I was growing up, I was such a staunch anti-school kid, and it depressed the h... out of me when the summer break was over and I had to drag myself back to school.  It was so bad that even now, after quite a few years of no longer having to go to school, this time of the year automatically makes me sad. 

There are a few nice things though, there are some delicious things coming into season, like chestnuts, different kinds of mushrooms, pears etc. and when you go up near the mountain area (well... not quite yet but around mid October), the colourful trees are so beautiful!


----------



## wasabi (Sep 16, 2006)

Summer, winter, spring, fall..............it's all the same in Hawaii.


----------



## BlueCat (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm TERRIBLY bummed that fall approaches.  Yes it's beautiful, but I can't get past what lies ahead.  

BC


----------



## suzyQ3 (Sep 16, 2006)

shpj4 said:
			
		

> Here in Southern California we have until the end of October before it cools off. Today it is in the 80's and I have all my windows closed. I wish we had a Fall like most states with the beautiful colors across the countryside and in the trees. Our trees do turn orange and yellow but not like the East Coast.


 
We have our seasons, but they're just more...subtle. Right now, on the SoCal coast where I live, I can feel that little crispness to the air that foretells fall. 

So while we don't have the glorious colors of fall or the possibility of a Currier & Ives-like Christmas, we also don't have the bug problems and unbearable humidity in the summer, we don't have to shovel snow in the winter or deal with blizzards, we don't usually worry about tornadoes, and we never have hurricanes. Yeah, yeah, we have the occasional earthquake, but I feel quite lucky to live in such a temperate, almost weather-less clime in which you can pretty enjoy the outdoors all year round.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the change of seasons, and always ready for the next one.  They are not very dramatic here.  But it is lovely to be able to have lunch outside in spring, have everything outside in the summer, begin thinking about pumpkins and casseroles in the autumn, and nesting in the winter.


----------



## bullseye (Sep 16, 2006)

FryBoy said:
			
		

> Not me! Fall is my favorite season.


Me, too!  Autumn is the bonus we get for having to go through Winter.  There's nothing quite like the smell of falling leaves.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 16, 2006)

I love the fall in northern New Mexico[where I live at 7500 ft elevation] its already getting to the lower 40s to upper 30s at night its great we sleep with the windows open but stay warm with a really nice down comforter.Problem right now is the bears, for some reason the acorns did not come out this year which is a huge calorie food for them,so they are roaming big time looking for more food as they need a alot more fat to hibernate.


----------



## amber (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm with you cora. Our summer was much too short this year.  I do love the fall, but I still want a few more days of summer.  Today and for the next few days it should be close to 80 which is great.


----------



## Dina (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm just bummed that I can't wear nicer clothes for the season; it's darn hot down here!


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't mind fall... until it starts to get cold on a daily basis. Then I hate it because it means we'll have 6 months of winter lol.


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 16, 2006)

I love "sweater weather" but really dislike having to wear a winter coat.  When it gets cold enough for a coat, I just freeze and don't want to come out again until the Spring.

Granted our temps may not seem real cold to people up north but everyone aclimates to their area.  It was 74 driving home from Alabama, I had the convertible down and the heat on.  I was a little cold because of the wind chill.  

I really dislike winter.  I like to head north to ski and see the snow a couple of times a year but that's enough for me.


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

As a witness to a miserably hot summer, the hints of fall this season is truly inviting!!!!


----------



## Claire (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm on the "great!!" side of the fence.  I've lived much of my life in Florida and Hawaii, and when people say they have no seasons, I always respond with the fact that they BOTH do, they are just more subtle and, well different.  Pointsettias actually bloom at Christmas.  I could go on.  BUT I really enjoy living in a place where the seasons are more obvious and intrusive.  Tonight is supposed to bring in our first cool weather and we're loving it.  The leaves are starting to turn.  No, I do NOT miss year-round warmth.


----------



## kyles (Sep 17, 2006)

The transition to what we call Autumn is a mixed bag for me. I miss the warmth of the sun, and how happy everyone seems to be in summer and of course the long evenings. But I love the smell of the leaves as they fall, and all the pretty colours, and wearing soft jumpers and hats and scarves, and of course the beginning of football (soccer) season, and then of course there are all the lovely autumn foods, warming casseroles, apple crumble, poached quince.............


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't like the early darkness either. Bleck!


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I don't like the early darkness either. Bleck!


 
And I am looking forward to it!!  I go running after dark, so that means I can go earlier!  I hate exposure to the sun, that is why I wait till the sun goes down.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

I love Fall, when we actually have one.


----------



## sattie (Sep 17, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I love Fall, when we actually have one.


 
You are soooooo right!


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 17, 2006)

Where I live, I get a definite show of all 4 seasons.   I'm always ready for the next season to start, usually because I'm sick of the one that is just ending.  This generally holds true for all seasons with the exception of winter.  I just cannot seem to get on board for winter, ever.  

Autumn is lovely here.  The mornings are crisp and cool and the afternoons are warm and sunny.   The trees are a kaleidiscope of colours.    So, to answer your question, I'm ready.  I am loathe to see the summer, with it's extended daytime, end, but I am ready for the next season to begin.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 17, 2006)

Not at all! I love the fall! I remember growing up in New England t'was my favorite time of the year. I like the cooler temps, and there ain't nothing that can beat a New England fall. The colors, the harvest . . . . . ooh la la! Fresh apple cider, just picked apples either eaten as is or baked into an apple pie, or maybe apple crisp. Bright orange pumpkins begging to be bought and carved into a jack-o-lantern for Halloween (and/or pumpkin pie, but I wasn't fond of pumpkin pie in my youth).

Of course, you can't forget the other winter harvest items. Butternut and Acorn squash topped the list for me. 

Now, I'm in Minnesota. T'aint the same as New England. *sigh*

Not bad, mind you, but not New England. *sigh*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 17, 2006)

kyles said:
			
		

> The transition to what we call Autumn is a mixed bag for me. I miss the warmth of the sun, and how happy everyone seems to be in summer and of course the long evenings. But I love the smell of the leaves as they fall, and all the pretty colours, and wearing soft jumpers and hats and scarves, and of course the beginning of football (soccer) season, and then of course there are all the lovely autumn foods, warming casseroles, apple crumble, poached quince.............


 
A question just occured to me... to Kyles or anyone from downunder... do you guys still call the season around June-August "SUMMER" and regard it as a cold season?  Or this time of the year becomes a "WINTER" to you?  Vice versa about the period between December and February... It just got me suddenly curious!


----------



## Ellen (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes, we call your summer our winter, and vice versa.  We are just coming into spring now.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Sep 17, 2006)

Living in Northern Minnesota we have the 4 seasons and Fall is the best. The tree are turning now and the garden crops are almost ended and canning almost done. No bugs, cool and no humidity. Smells so good in the early am and evening.


----------



## Toots (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't mind early fall, but its a harbinger of winter, which I hate.  And once the time changes and it gets dark at 5pm, I am pretty miserable. I have seasonal affective disorder too, so the gray, blah days turn me into an old grouch.  I just want to hibernate til spring.  I tend to eat more carbs, sleep more and be very grumpy til spring.


----------



## Corinne (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't like fall at all. Everything is turning brown & dying. It seems like it's dark more than it's light. It always depresses me. Winter can be cozy at times but there's nothing like Spring - when it's not too hot, not too cold, no humidity, everything is coming alive again - re-birth. If I could find a place where it's Spring weather all year round, that's where I'd want to live.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 17, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I like the fall too but I'm just not ready for it yet.



I think most everyone doesn't have to deal with the "gray" as much as you do.  I  went to visit my sister and we left beautiful weather in Oregon to visit REALLY cold, gray, foggy, rainy weather in Seattle.  We went by the little passenger train.  It was so cold that we only stayed for about 45 minutes.  We were soaked and freezing!!!


----------



## Dove (Sep 18, 2006)

Fall..no more 100+* Temperatures !!  we are back in the 90's this week. thank goodness it cools down at dark.
But I do like daylight savings time..
Dove


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ellen said:
			
		

> Yes, we call your summer our winter, and vice versa. We are just coming into spring now.


 
Thanks Ellen!!  Now I am a little wiser than yesterday...


----------



## C.Whalen (Sep 18, 2006)

I for one am glad that fall is here.  I can put up with the early darkness in fall and then the snow in winter and the awakening of nature in spring,  however the heat of summer is something that I dread.  Perhaps this isn't as much a vote for the fall season but a vote against summer.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 18, 2006)

I LOVE the fall, winter and spring, and I live in an area that has all the seasons.  I love the assortment of hay rides, weinie roasts and fall colors coming up, actually the maples are just starting to turn.  I love snow, sled riding, cross country skiing, and the spring is just special with the rebirth of the plants and trees.  I dread the heat and humidity that comes with my summers, they just sap my energy.  We got air-conditioning three years ago and that has been a blessing for this post menopausal person.  I like the early darkness, because we go to bed so early, it is difficult to fall asleep when it is daylight.  And it makes doing chores more logical. The goats do not like to got to bed until dusk, so I am doing chores just before I turn in during the summer.  Now I can do their chores when it fits my schedule, not theirs!


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 18, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> It's been cold here the last few days and I think summer is over. I usually look forward to the next season but not this time around. We had a late start on summer, it didn't really dry up and warm up until mid July but now it's already over. Kinda bummed out about it. I'm just not ready for the weather to be gray and rainy again. Anyone else?


 
Seeing where you live definitely will color your opinion but we are in MY VERY VERY FAVORITE weather/season.  And if that is shouting, so be it!!!  ;o)


----------



## pdswife (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a summer type girl... this rain and gray coldness... just isn't for me.

Give me warmth and sunshine!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 18, 2006)

C.Whalen said:
			
		

> I for one am glad that fall is here. I can put up with the early darkness in fall and then the snow in winter and the awakening of nature in spring, however the heat of summer is something that I dread. Perhaps this isn't as much a vote for the fall season but a vote against summer.


 
This is sort of how I feel, too.  Although, part of the basis for my feeling this way is that we live in an area that's extremely hot and humid in the summer and our 1880 house isn't air-conditioned.  We rely on lots of ceiling and box fans and as many doors and windows that will open.

I've always been more of a cold weather girl.  I loved living in northern Minnesota near the Canadian border.  I thrived there.  Some people don't understand.  I've always felt that I can put on enough clothes to get warm but haven't yet been able to take enough off to get comfortably cool...that is, legally.

I particularly enjoy fall because I'm able to cook wonderful soups and stews and all those yummy cold weather dishes.

I also like the fall and winter because I can dress my bed in our goose down comforters and flannel sheets.  I love sinking down in all that cozy bed stuff.

And I love to watch the leaves turn and see them dancing on the sidewalks and in our yard.  Our outside kitties have a great time chasing them.

The only real negative to fall for me is that there's so little daylight.  My husband and I relish sitting out on our big front porch in the evenings with a drink.  That'll come to an end when it gets too cold and dark to do it.  I'll miss that and the kitties will, too.  They enjoy sitting with us.

But, by the time fall and winter are about to end, I'm ready for spring.  And, isn't it nice, by then spring usually is only a couple of weeks or days away.  Time certainly flies.

Katie


----------



## grumblebee (Sep 18, 2006)

We had frost this morning. I am so disgruntled. 

Despite living in Alberta my whole life so far, I still cannot get used to the winters and cannot stand them. I am moving to the west coast next year... i cant stand it anymore.


----------



## carolelaine (Sep 18, 2006)

Fall makes me kind of sad. I like to be outdoors and fall signals the end to that.  Around here, we are on the edge of the central time zone and it gets dark at 4:30 in the winter. So yes I agree, even though it was even more hot and humid than usual in middle Tennessee, fall is fairly depressing.


----------



## grumblebee (Sep 18, 2006)

carolelaine said:
			
		

> Around here, we are on the edge of the central time zone and it gets dark at 4:30 in the winter.


 
That's how it is here too and that is probably the most depressing thing about winter. I need sunlight! 

What is terrible is that when I leave for work in the morning it is still dark out and then by the time I get finished work, again, it is dark out... so its like I dont even get to see the sun much at all during the day. I dont like that.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 8, 2006)

I like the time just before the fall - like the first week in sept - the fall and winter bum me out - i need the sun... love lying on warm sand  getting tan and just relaxing outside - Of course love to BBQ outside


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 9, 2006)

Spring and fall are what I like the most.  Of course with the change in season, veggies and fruit are not in abundance, but I guess we cannot have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, your Fall is our Autumn and this year the seasons have been slow in turning. There are still lots of leaves on the trees, and this is unusual by beginning of November.

Getting wet and squally, though - and the weather is set to get colder from tomorrow, or so the Met Office tells us!


----------



## philso (Nov 9, 2006)

not bummed out at all!  fall marks the beginning of the Baking Season! of course i bake all year round, but i figure you might as well put some of that home heating bill to double use: heat the house by baking: pies, cobblers & crisps, bread, muffins, poundcakes & fruitcakes (which reminds me that i'd better get a move on getting the candied fruit chopped up and soaked in brandy). the only downside is that i'll need to greatly reduce my ice-cream consumption to make up for the added fat intake.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 9, 2006)

The temperature took a nose dive last week and it suddenly became almost like a winter here.  The last couple of days it warmed up a bit, as it is a bit too early for a "down jacket, scarf and mittens" weather just yet.  I am already starting to see some Christmas decorations being put up, which sort of cheer up my spirit.  Actually, once it gets COLD, I can pretty much deal with it (not that I LIKE that), I don't mind the "greyness" so much either, I think for me the most bumming part of the year is more of the "end of the summer" factor, rather than coming of the autumn.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I have to admit I love it when the leaves change colors............don't like the aftermath of leaf raking so much anymore.  

I love the smell of autumn in the air ...........no so much the leaf buring though. 

Honestly, I'd miss it if it wasn't here.  I don't think I could live anywhere where there wasn't the 4 seasons to experience.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 9, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I love the smell of autumn in the air ...........no so much the leaf buring though.


 
shucks, Sizz, that used to be one of my favorite scents during the fall before They banned it everywhere.

Weather is wierd here in NoVa.  Up in the 70s today and the same promised for tomorrow.  They call this November??????


----------



## Alix (Nov 9, 2006)

Come on up here mudbug, it was a blistering 14F for the high today.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, Alix, but you've got the clothes for dealing with it.  Down here, we're still flirting with flip flops and t-shirts, neener, neener.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Guys!
Have not been around for a while as Im in Texas for my 2 month cooking job it,s my 10th year at it, have not had convenient access to a computer till today.No worries of any kind of fall here in central Texas its still hot[i hate hot] still in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## phinz (Nov 18, 2006)

I love fall and winter. I love the cold.


----------

